# Untrusted Enterprise Device...iPhone Distribution



## Crystal Lynn Dawn (Oct 18, 2015)

When trying to open the application I get un-trusted enterprise developer and will not open it
I have a iPhone 6+ current software


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

This is an "all of sudden, out of nowhere" error? Have you always used an iphone 6+ for uber? did you recently switch phones? did you recently update ios? Do you recall making any changes to your phone prior to this error?


----------



## Crystal Lynn Dawn (Oct 18, 2015)

I just started with Uber this is the first time I've tried to use the application


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Is OK - It will be fixed on Monday after the strike.


----------



## Crystal Lynn Dawn (Oct 18, 2015)

What strike?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

smh!

See the search box at the top of the page.

Type in the word strike - and see the results 

There are numerous threads on this.


----------



## Crystal Lynn Dawn (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you for reaching out. The Uber Partner App works on iOS9 and I’m happy to help with this.

If you are using an iPhone and you have updated your device to iOS9, you may see a message saying “Untrusted Enterprise Device...iPhone Distribution: Uber Technologies, Inc. has not been trusted on this iPhone. Until this developer has been trusted, their enterprise apps will not be available for use.”

With the introduction of iOS version 9, Apple now requires certain applications to be trusted by the user. You can trust the partner application by navigating to the Settings app > General > Profile > Uber Technologies, Inc and clicking on the “Trust Uber Technologies, Inc.” button.


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

Altima ATL said:


> Is OK - It will be fixed on Monday after the strike.


lol...really?


----------



## Tasha B (Oct 19, 2015)

Crystal Lynn Dawn said:


> Thank you for reaching out. The Uber Partner App works on iOS9 and I'm happy to help with this.
> 
> If you are using an iPhone and you have updated your device to iOS9, you may see a message saying "Untrusted Enterprise Device...iPhone Distribution: Uber Technologies, Inc. has not been trusted on this iPhone. Until this developer has been trusted, their enterprise apps will not be available for use."
> 
> With the introduction of iOS version 9, Apple now requires certain applications to be trusted by the user. You can trust the partner application by navigating to the Settings app > General > Profile > Uber Technologies, Inc and clicking on the "Trust Uber Technologies, Inc." button.


Yes I had to do that also


----------

